# Beretta PX4 9mm



## Canadian

It came in from Calgary the other day special order. I got the transportation forms the other day and I got to bring it home. I'll post a review once I've had a chance to take it to the range. I just have to wait a month for the government to send me the papers that will let me take it to the range.










Sorry about the poor quality photo. I was so excited I took one right away with the camera in my imac.


----------



## Expeditioner

Let us know how she handles.......I am looking at adding one to my toolbox. Just finished building my second AR. Also came across a Stag Model 1 AR for $700 so I snapped it up.


----------



## Canadian

Take the price of an AR in the U.S. and multiply by two and that give you the Canadian price. I'm saving up for a stripped lower so I can build one myself.


----------



## Expeditioner

Which lower receiver are you looking to purchase? I learned that CMT makes the lower receivers for STAG and Rock River. The lowers made by LMT are nice too!


----------



## Canadian

I'd want a Colt but since the export ban they are impossible to get. I'll probably get a S&W since they are a good name and reasonably priced. I've also heard good things about STAG, Rock River, and LMT. The LMT ones have lots of extra machining and EDM cutting on them. Nice investment pieces. If I could get one from Alberta Tactical Rifle that would be the best. They only do runs at certain times.

Alberta Tactical Rifle Supply










Most of them are pretty good with the exception of the chinese stuff and Olympic Arms which I hear is the lowest end on the Made in USA crowd.

In Canada you can only take an AR to the range. You can't hunt with it or shoot it on crown land. I'd be looking at a 14" upper. I hear they function fine until you get to 11" or less and then there are problems.


----------



## doc66

Yes, the 14 inch is the way to go since you can have one. Anything under a 12 inch barrel is asking for problems. It is a trade off of velocity and range for compactness and usability. With my 12 inch barrel, I can still make 100 yard head shots with iron sights, if I do my part. 

I have friends who are AR snobs and they would tell you to only get LMT and Stag, then SW only if you have no choice, I've found that as long as the lowers are in spec, they all work fine. More importantly, make sure that the bolts are staked properly and you get a power spring for the ejector.


----------



## Canadian

I shot a S&W .223 today at the range and it was great. The lower is very well constructed and the controls felt very solid. I was impressed with the trigger. The gun had aftermarket quad rails, stock, fore grip, and flip ups on it. I asked the rep if the trigger was stock. Yes it was. All the internals were stock. Functioned flawlessly and the trigger felt great. The sight wasn't dialed in for the indoor range but I still managed to shoot a decent group. An AR of some type is on my shopping list. I was also considering a CZ-858 but I'm pretty sure I'd be more satisfied with the accuracy and versatility of the AR.


----------



## doc66

SW is trying very hard to corner the AR market and doing a pretty good job of it. They also have a Magpul edition which features some goodies like a FN-style forearm, ergo-grip and Magpul stock. I like that the SW comes with the rear sight, many manufactures don't include this very important feature. 

MilCopp Tactical (my training Company) Just bought a SW MP15-22 and it also is a handy little .22 rifle training analog with very nice features. 

SW is certainly very high up on the list of AR's to buy any more.


----------



## Expeditioner

The Smith and Wesson is a nice shooting weapon. I have had the opportunity to shoot many different brands (note some of them get there parts from the same machine shops) and it is a nice out of the box weapon!


----------



## almac

Canadian said:


> It came in from Calgary the other day special order. I got the transportation forms the other day and I got to bring it home. I'll post a review once I've had a chance to take it to the range. I just have to wait a month for the government to send me the papers that will let me take it to the range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality photo. I was so excited I took one right away with the camera in my imac.


just curious. what did you pay for it and does it take the same mag as the 92f?
i am considering one myself.


----------



## Canadian

$1,045 plus tax which is a very good price. Since you're in B.C. there's a place called Del Sellins you can buy from. Last I looked they sold for $995 plus tax.

Del Selin Gunsmith Ltd.

That's the best price I've ever seen. I bought locally since shipping would have made it just as expensive as buying locally. Comes with two 10 round magazines and a cable lock. Some people sell them with additional back straps and release buttons. They one I bought was the more basic set up.

It does not take 92 magazines. I believe it will take Beretta Cougar magazines but I don't recall for sure. It will share magazines with certain PX4 carbines. Some carbines take 92's and others take PX4's.

Before you Americans go crazy at the price - know this. In Canada the stock PX4 is a Prohibited Weapon. In order to make it legal to own Beretta has to install a longer aftermarket barrel so that it is legal to own in Canada. That's why it costs so much more here in Canada. It's the longer barrel.

It has a lighter recoil than the 92 because it has a rotating barrel. I like the sights better and I can shoot way tighter groups with it. The controls are perfectly placed for me. I don't care if a pistol is polymer or all metal but the 92 is way heavier. I find the 92 sights too small. I find the 92 has lots of recoil and is very large. PX4 is better for concealed carry if you shoot CDP. Field strips way easier than the 92 and the controls can be switched if you're a lefty.

Only buy the "F" model. Do not buy the other models. They are all DAO pistols. DAO pistols shoot like trash because the trigger pull is incredibly heavy. The "F" model is the only one that shoots single action and double action. It also has a half cock safety, external safety with hammer drop, and a crisp trigger.

https://shopquestar.com/shopping65/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=78&cat=Beretta

Questar sells the DAO model. Don't be fooled by the low price. DAO pistols have the worst triggers. Get the F model. If you're not a police officer or security guard who is being forced by your employer to own a DAO gun - don't buy one.

If you know someone who has one try before you buy. It really is very good.

Peace!


----------



## almac

$1045 is rediculous!  wonder what they sell for in the US.
its obvious that the gun stores dont keep track of the american exchange rate or something. they think we are idiots! A 92f sells for around $400 in the USA; they sell for $850 here. the price does not reflect the longer barrel. Beretta does that at the factory. they are just raping the consumer for more profit. this is bad business.

i doubt i will buy a handgun from del sulin, unless they start to improve their customer service. i feel like i 'bother' them whenever i walk in the store. 
once in a while I go in the store to buy a box of ammo, 'just to see what mood they are in'. its' too bad really, as id probably drop a few grand in the store for holsters, ammo, and reloading equipment; not to mention a mossberg pump.

sorry about the rant guys, but i really get pissed at poor customer service.

I saw on craigslist that the store is for sale, if my knowledge was better about guns, and the long gun registry was gone, i'd buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian

They sell for about $600 in the U.S. but you have to remember a lot of our guns are coming from Europe not the U.S. since the import ban went into effect. My PX4 is Italian and so are a lot of 92's for sale in Canada. Canada Ammo has the made in Italy 92 for sale. More expensive than the American ones. The Canadian dollar is very weak vs the Euro. Making an extra long barrel just for the Canadian market does have a cost to it.

CanadaAmmo.com*::*Firearms

We're lucky we can actually buy the gun here. If Canadian border services didn't buy the gun to issue to workers we probably wouldn't be able to buy it at all and Beretta would have no interest in coming up with a special model to serve such a small market.

Sure we pay more but that's true for a lot of things including cars etc. However, there are some guns that are cheaper in Canada.

You can get a CZ 858 here for $695 with four mags and the full kit and in the U.S.

CZ-USA -> VZ 58 Military Sporter

And the Canadian price

Wolverine Supplies - Our Products

Good thing the Czech Republic isn't on the Euro. Sometimes we pay more. The alternative? Save your money. Although prices don't seem to be going down. Have you looked at the price of a Swiss Arms rifle lately? They used to be $2,700 only a year ago and now people want $3,450 for one.

Too bad Del Selins has bad customer service. Maybe you can talk to the owner. Money talks. I'm sure he'll listen. Especially if his store is in financial trouble.

The final thing is that it does not matter what the price in the U.S. is. If I want to sell my pistol to someone else in unfired condition I'll get back exactly what I paid for it. That's why you can buy a mint FN FAL for $300 here. It's impossible to export it to the U.S. and not enough people have 12.3 etc on their PAL.


----------



## Expeditioner

Canadian - How is the PX4 holding up?


----------



## Canadian

Still sitting in the safe... Still waiting for my ATT from the CFO... Yes this is gun ownership in Canada. It can't leave the house until I get my ATT. Maybe a few more weeks and I'll have it. Until then. It sits...


----------



## GatorDude

What lead you to choose the PX4 Beretta in particular? It looks like an interesting pistol.


----------



## almac

wow. i got my range LTATT in about 5 days.


----------



## Canadian

Guess you won't be moving to Ontario any time soon.


----------



## almac

if i were to move anywhere outside of BC right now, it would be to the USA.
the gun laws here suck!


----------



## NaeKid

Almac - where is BC Banada? I grew up in the Kootenay's and haven't heard of that town ... 

PS: Check your location - I think there is a miss-spelling


----------



## almac

BC is the province. 
i misspelled canada because im pretty jaded with all the gun control crap the liberals have placed on canadians.
im so mad at our gov that id immigrate to the US if i could.


----------



## NaeKid

almac said:


> BC is the province.
> i misspelled canada because im pretty jaded with all the gun control crap the liberals have placed on canadians.
> im so mad at our gov that id immigrate to the US if i could.


I hear you .. things aren't doing so well in BC right now. Most of my family is still either on the coast or in the Kootenay's right now and all I hear are the stories about how things are going from bad-to-worse.

Alberta isn't much better ...


----------



## Canadian

I was the gun club yesterday. They lost my paperwork! They have to re-send everything. The good news is I should have my ATT in a week. Range report to follow.


----------



## ACWeller

You Canadians are lucky! Were can us Americans get that sexy ass extended barrel? What length is it? I have a PX4 and I love it for those of you considering purchasing one...do it. I picked one up in Michigan for $604 otd. I managed to get the LEO package with 3 back straps, 3 mags, and trijicon night sights.


----------



## ACWeller

You Canadians are lucky! Where in the US can I get that barrel? How long is it? I need one for my PX4. 
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Canadian

Here's the Canadian distributor for Beretta products. I hear they have horrible customer service. I believe the barrel is an official Beretta factory part. If you can get the part number from Stoger Canada you can probably order it in the States.

If they don't have the info I'd call Beretta USA and ask them for the part number. I'm willing to bet that US customer service is way better.

4 3/16" is the Canadian barrel measurement. Stock barrel is 102mm. 

Stoeger Canada Ltd.

Telephone:	905-436-9077
Fax:	905-436-9079
Address:	1801 Wentworth St, Unit 1, Whitby, ON
Postal code:	L1N 8R6


----------



## Canadian

GatorDude said:


> What lead you to choose the PX4 Beretta in particular? It looks like an interesting pistol.


Sorry Gator. Must have missed your question last time around. I chose it for one reason only. I tried it on "Beretta Day" at my gun club and I shot the tightest groups ever. That's it.

At my club they have the manufacturers come and you can shoot the entire line of guns. They have Glock Day, S&W day etc. I've shot every Glock in the line with the exception of the 10mm. I've shot all the S&W autos. Plus Sigs, CZ's etc.

The only other guns I've got great groups with are the CZ Shadow. It's excellent and I highly recommend it. The other is the S&W 686 revolver. With .38 spl it shoots like a .22 rimfire.

Happily the PX4 shares mags with the carbine model so I only have to buy one kind of magazine. It also has a very light recoil and the controls are well placed. In short it suits me.


----------



## Turtle

almac said:


> BC is the province.
> i misspelled canada because im pretty jaded with all the gun control crap the liberals have placed on canadians.
> im so mad at our gov that id immigrate to the US if i could.


That's funny . . . in the last year or so, I've heard lots of Americans talking about how tired they are of all the liberals in this country screwing things up and talking about moving to Canada . . .

The grass is always greener . . .


----------



## Expeditioner

Turtle said:


> That's funny . . . in the last year or so, I've heard lots of Americans talking about how tired they are of all the liberals in this country screwing things up and talking about moving to Canada . . .
> 
> The grass is always greener . . .


Not me.......I am not going to let a group of petulent children run me off!!!! :ignore:


----------



## almac

Turtle said:


> That's funny . . . in the last year or so, I've heard lots of Americans talking about how tired they are of all the liberals in this country screwing things up and talking about moving to Canada . . .
> 
> The grass is always greener . . .


sure. encourage them to move here.
they will just need to be prepared to possibly give up their arms at the border.

oh yea. and BTW, we don't have carry permits here, or the 2nd amendment.

IMO any american thinking of leaving the USA will be probably leaving the last country of true freedom. the economy may be in trouble there, but at least you have the right to defend yourself and carry a firearm legally there...


----------

